# is anyone going to delmar, california this july?



## katiecelia (Apr 26, 2009)

_i will be showing my pony *lilly and me* at delmar for the full two weeks._
_i will be jumping 2'6" hunters, not sure which exact classes yet-but it will be on friday, saturday, and sunday of both weeks._

_please tell me if you are competing-then i will be able to see you!_
_oh and i forgot to say... my name is *kate white* and im 14._
__
_my trainers name is *debbie jamsa* at happys dream ranch._
_*happysdreamranch.com*_
_prescott, arizona_


----------

